# Arizona Rebate, maybe



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

My local electricity provider, SRP, just posted a $1000 rebate for EVs purchased through dealerships. Hum... Are they going to view Tesla Showrooms and Service Centers as dealerships? The article said that online purchases delivered out of state are not eligible. Good for purchases from 2/15/21 to 12/31/21.
If this excludes Tesla, it is not going to cost them much!


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Follow up. Looks like Teslas might be eligible if bought from local Valley Dealership and registered to a local address that is served by SRP. Seeing as all Teslas are pretty much bought online, even if you do purchase agreement at a Showroom, it will interesting to see how this plays out.
I do use their EV price plan that saves money between 23:00 and 05:00 seven days a week.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Their FAQ makes it clear that Teslas qualify.  
https://www.srpnet.com/electric/home/cars/faq.aspx

*Are there certain dealerships I need to buy from?*
.... Vehicles purchased online are eligible, but delivery of the vehicle must take place in Arizona and the address of the delivery location must be on the purchase or lease contract.

*What is considered the date of purchase/lease for Tesla vehicles?*
For Tesla vehicles ordered on or after Feb. 15, 2021, the date of first registration with the Arizona DMV will be considered the date of purchase or lease. You must have taken delivery of your vehicle before applying for the rebate.


----------

